# Where to find someone to help make costume - seamstress



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Hello all,

I was wondering if any of you ever had someone help make a costume? I have no sewing skills, but really want a knock out costume made for this year. I don't want the "dime a dozen" store bought kind as I want it to last more than one season.

I am looking for someone to make one for me and was wondering where the best place to look for someone who can sew. I've tried Craigslist, however I'm kind of leery of trusting someone coming from that site 100%, even with pictures. 

So I was wondering if any of you could offer suggestions of other places to look?

*


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

We have a family friend who is a seamstress and she has been very helpful over the years.

It is a good asset to have.

If we didn't have her, I would probably do like you did and look on Craigslist. I might also go to someplace like Joann's Fabrics and ask around or look for business cards posted on a bulletin board.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I made my sisters and my costumes last year because they don't make costumes for the characters we wanted to be. I knew how to sew and use a sewing machine but had never sewn anything using a pattern before. It was a learning experience and a lot of work with 3 costumes but I was pleased with the outcome and that everyone knew who we were right away at my party. If you are interested in trying to make it yourself simplicity sewing patterns are easy to use and Jo Ann's sells them. If you take the pattern and fabric you pick out up to the station where they cut the fabric they are good at helping you figure out how much you need.


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*I thought about doing it myself, but the costume I want to make doesn't come in the Simplicity or McCalls patterns. There's something similar, however I really want the one I have pictured in my mind. I really don't want to settle. Plus, I can't sew to save my life and a sewing machine scares me. LOL.

I may go to my local JoAnne's and see if anyone has something posted. Thanks for that suggestion Abunai.

*


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

They didn't have the exact costumes I wanted either, I had to edit the ones they had and combine a few features. Maybe check your local phone for local seamstresses too, we have a few around us and we are a pretty small town. Jo Ann's also has several classes on how to use sewing machines, I never really looked into them because our sewing machine is so old that it wouldn't help anyways but that's an option.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i would try ETSY.com all the stuff on there is handmade and all sellers take custom orders and will give you a price range before they sew and some are willing to use your fabric depending on what you want i recommend mtcoffinz. i got a really cool custom cheshire cat skirt from her!


----------



## Vermithrax 4 (Mar 21, 2014)

Joven....I make costumes on commission. I make mascot costumes for a living but I've done many different super hero costumes for convention goers, I've done Rennaissance costumes, capes, boots, gloves, armor, you name it. If you're on Facebook you can look up Dale Morton's Monster Morgue and check the costume gallery.


----------



## Vermithrax 4 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm going to send you another link after this post, I'm new and have to have three posts before I can post a link so this is #3.


----------



## Vermithrax 4 (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay, here's another link where you can see my costume work: http://dmsfxshop.carbonmade.com


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

_*Thanks Vermithrax, I have sent you an email.*_


----------



## justartifacts (Mar 27, 2014)

If we didn't have her, I would probably do like you did and look on Craigslist. I might also go to someplace like Joann's Fabrics and ask around or look for business cards posted on a bulletin board.


----------



## john12 (Mar 31, 2014)

i think you should try kijiji classified site or you can find on stumble or tumbler...all sites will give you some option


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

Have you thought about asking a cosplayer who makes cosplay commission? I bet they can accept a costume too 
on fb there are TONS!


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

Juliet Taylor said:


> Have you thought about asking a cosplayer who makes cosplay commission? I bet they can accept a costume too
> on fb there are TONS!


*I actually tried to look up some cosplayers and larpers in my area, but couldn't find any who make their own costumes. I was lucky enough in my FB searches to find a seamstress/costume maker a couple hours away from me who agreed to take on my project. After all the work I've seen of hers, and her background, I think I found the right person to make my costume. Now just waiting for my tax refund to come in so I can pay for it! LOL! *


----------

